

Mystery drones spotted flying over Paris - TelmoMenezes
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/feb/24/mystery-drones-spotted-paris-eiffel-louvre

======
xyby
Guess we will see police drones in the near future to hunt down / bring down
illegal drones.

